# Diet / Cardio advice



## Dannyabz (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Guys

Looking for a bit of input from you regarding my diet and cardio program. I'm currently 2 weeks into my first ever cut and have dropped 4 pounds.

08:30 - egg on 1 x slice of wholemeal toast

11:00 - whey shake

13:00 - 200g chicken + apple

15:30 - whey shake + pomegranate

18:00 - GYM (Shake after)

21:00 - Steak or chicken & veg Omelet

22:30 - Whole meal toast with cottage cheese

I lift heavy 3 days a week (mon, wed & fri)

my cardio (6 days a week) consists of:

30 mins - cross trainer

10 mins - uphill walk/jog on treadmill

10 mins - stairs

10 mins - Rower

Im adding 10 mins HIIT sprints twice a week

is this enough/to much cardio to be doing?

As ive been going low carb, im fuelling my energy off of Jack3d. I cheat on saturdays (still keep it clean but take in double if not tripple carbs)

I think my biggest downfall is my lack of veg!!!

For the record, im 5 foot 8, 12.5 stone. Sitting between 12-15BF (will try and get a pic up soon)

Cheers

Danny


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Or maybe the lack of good fats! if you are going to cut carbs out, which you have lowered but not cut them right down, though there is nothing wrong with that, you have not give any info about yourself so no one knows what best to say to help you, what hight, weight, body% (guess) are you how old are you what are your long term goals how long have you been training???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

He said he's 5,8, 12-15% bf and 12,5 st


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry missed that, the lack of veg blew me, still want to know why he would want to cut though, 12% body fats perfect for building.....goals long term


----------



## Dannyabz (Feb 10, 2011)

Freddie, stats are above. Im 21 looking to get down to around 8% BF for this summer. Would agree with you on the fats, i cook with coconut oil in the morning and evening. love eating almonds, but whenever i buy a 125g bag i end up munching the whole lot in one go lol. so you reckon my carbs should be lower??????

Ive been training for the last 2 years, though ive also kept protein high ive never really cut the carbs or the drinking at weekends - this has all stopped now.

My plan was to stick the above out for another 4 weeks then drop below 50g carbs a day for 6 weeks. Reckon thats low enough?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Then I would raise your fats, don't jump the gun, be patient and i'm sure your fat% will come down, if you have been on much higher calories than now then to drop them too quickly will put your body into starvation mode, were it will retain fat and burn muscle, I succesfully dieted down last year on 3200 calories, maid up mainly of protein and fats just carbing up at the weekend for 36 hours if you use fats as your main energy source then your body will use fats..... that and moderate cardio should get you to were you want.....


----------



## Dannyabz (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input Fredee, going to change my 13:00 apple to a handfull of coconut chunks and also add some almonds in during the day.

I wish i could stomach fish!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I put olive oil in my shake or udos if I have it, but to be honest when dieting last year I ate cheese and double cream, not all the fats were healthy!!


----------



## Arnold1466868006 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dannyabz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Looking for a bit of input from you regarding my diet and cardio program. I'm currently 2 weeks into my first ever cut and have dropped 4 pounds.
> 
> ...


Hey Dannyabz, You are doing your best and have good diet plan and exercise plan as well... Carry on buddy I think you will be fit and healthy according to your planning.........Oakland Personal Trainer


----------

